# airstone?



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Dec 9, 2006)

Im currently in the flower stage(5 days into) and am growing using DWC.  I am using a waterfarm so the air hose forces air down to the bottom of a tube in my res, which in turn forces water up and out the drip ring...so those nutes are aerated.  I think i need to put an airstone into my res to aerate the roots that have grown down into the res.  I have a spare aquarium pump(just like the one that came with my waterfarm) and im thinking about running the tube down into the res to aerate the roots(rather than buy an airstone).  Will this work? how often to run it? all the time? during my water cycles?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 9, 2006)

you arent doing DWC if your using gravity feeding. thats a drip system. 

dwc is direct water culture. the roots should be growing in the rez, there should be an 1 airstone on the pump atleast, and it should be on 24/7. 

if you are planning on lowering your rez so the roots dont grow in it to much youll be fine. 

but if you want them to keep growing into the rez like DWC you will inventually need another airpump, or an airstone (airstone would be the cheaper, AND more efficient way) 

the best way to do DWC is with tons of air and a couple airstones. the more air, the faster and heavier it will grow. good luck to ya


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 10, 2006)

I run a big fat airstone in my res all the time, even on ebb and flow just to keep things stirred up well. I run a beastly (1/6th horse) pump so it gets aerated on it's way out. 
Definitely run it in a DWC system.


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 11, 2006)

I use a huge airstone with a very powerful pump in each one.  Watch out that the roots don't take up the stone (or rip it off the hose entirely!).   But they are right,  it's mandatory!


----------



## cratos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey guys. I run just a single air stone per one gallon bucket (small grow). You guys are stressing that a lot of air is needed. My air pump is currently a 15-20 gallon rated fish tank air pump. How much of a difference would adding more air stones/pumps make?


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

cratos said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I run just a single air stone per one gallon bucket (small grow). You guys are stressing that a lot of air is needed. My air pump is currently a 15-20 gallon rated fish tank air pump. How much of a difference would adding more air stones/pumps make?


 
Well water can only hold so much oxygen anyways... as long as you have the water boiling a lil bit you'll be fine.


----------



## auggystyle (Dec 29, 2006)

i have a pump that is pumping enough air for a 60 gallon fish tank....cheap only 17 bucks...i hate those airstones...i use the air wands, better air flow and they are longer, and you can use a small suction cup to hold them in place in the bottom of your resivoir...i have the capability of growing 6 plants in my hydro set up, and i have two air wands, one wand for 3 nets...the air wands are 18 inches long, and it spans across 3 nets and bubbles beautifully and evenly in every net...


----------



## KADE (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I use bendable airstones (airwands.. same thing) that way i can zigzag them across the container.


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 4, 2007)

Auggy,  I shoulda said airwands as well (flexible very good). I do not like those solid stones either.   I gotta get with the venacular! 



> Well water can only hold so much oxygen anyways... as long as you have the water boiling a lil bit you'll be fine.



Agreed Kade,  although I'm as sure what constitutes 'saturation' occurs.  I might overdo it but when I have high root mass which displaces water,  I want mine as optimal as I can get.  

I've also had much better luck with the more expensive airpumps.  I've had crappy 25 buck ones junk out and after one or two replacements,  I coulda had a really nice one (do not use Dolphin brand,  they blow).


----------



## KADE (Jan 4, 2007)

I dunno what brand mine is... but I got it from walmart and it cost $12.99. Works well!


----------



## Magoo (Mar 12, 2007)

I think you are using the GH Waterfarm buckets, or something very similar?  In my experience, in using these systems, I found I didn't need to pump air into the bottom reservoir of the bucket.  The water that you are feeding the plant, via gravity, is running down the medium and then back into the reservoir.  These water drops splinking down are more than enough to agitate and break some surface tension.  This is what dissolves oxygen, not the air you are pumping but how vigorously you can churn the surface.... my 2 cents...


----------



## Hogleg (Mar 17, 2007)

I just use the T splitters , little plastic hose connecters, with a little nut around the hose for weight.  got tired of buying airstones. good luck my friends


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm with Hogleg,  just use a "T".  During flower, my stones would allways clog and would have to be changed.  Since I changed to the "T", problem has been solved...


----------

